# USB Soundkarte mit XLR



## Phantis (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute

ich suche Folgendes

ich will meine Aktiv-Box mit XLR Eingang (leider nur), also symetrischer Signalübertragung möglichst direkt an meinen Laptop anschließen.
Ich hatte mir da so was wie ne USB soundkarte gedacht.

SPEED-LINK UltraPortable Audio Card externe Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

nur das die mir über Klinke ein Assymetrisches Signal ausgibt.

Kennt da jemand was?

Ne DI-Box, die ja diese Wandlung nachträglich vollziehen kann wollt ich nur ungerne nehmen - ein Teil mehr als man braucht.
Und ich meine XLR auf USB gibt es ja:
Sinn7 USB XLR Interface
warum nicht auch umgekehrt?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Februar 2010)

Schau mal hier, da wirste sicher fündig 
USB Audio Interfaces


----------

